# What classifies someone as a "slut"?



## Franny

Under what circumstances would you say or think someone was a slut? Is it simply the number of partners one has had, or something else? Does it make a difference if the person in question is male or female?

This has been bothering me a lot lately, and I'd appreciate some feedback.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

A "slut" is a girl who isn't a "prude". Its a lose-lose situation, honestly. I just avoid both words generally. Sex is fun, don't see the point in setting a quota.


----------



## stove

Good question, no real answer, but I would say someone whom isn't selective, insofar as they want to get fucked and don't care WHO. I would feel the same way guy o girl.


----------



## Dirty Rig

LovelyAcorns said:


> A "slut" is a girl who isn't a "prude". Its a lose-lose situation, honestly. I just avoid both words generally. Sex is fun, don't see the point in setting a quota.



damn, that's twice tonight you've hit the nail on the head!

"slut" is setting a standard for how much sex you should or should not be having.


----------



## sprout

If you have at least one penis in every single orifice at once on a regular basis, you might be a slut.
Regardless if you are male or female.


----------



## stove

sprout said:


> If you have at least one penis in every single orifice at once on a regular basis, you might be a slut.
> Regardless if you are male or female.



Does it have to be different penises/holes? I mean, what if you've just got a few excellent lovers?


----------



## Gudj

stove said:


> Does it have to be different penises/holes? I mean, what if you've just got a few excellent lovers?



Or what if you really like group sex?




I don't know what slut means, so I don't say it. I have ideas about what it means from hearing people use it all the time, and I think their definitions are stupid and harmful.
When I hear "slut" it is usually being said by a male about a female, and it usually means "she had sex with someone who wasn't me and/or makes her own decisions about her sex life". Those both sound alright, but for some reason it always seems to be said with hostility and with the assumption that it will hurt the person being called "slut". 
That's some bullshit. 
It's obvious to me (and the people who I choose to hangout with) that a persons sexual (or nonsexual) preferences are theirs and do not belong to a whole bunch of men who feel entitled to that persons body and mind. I thought that's why so many of us think traditions like christianity and islam are so ridiculous. 

wow, I wrote all that without meaning to and I know this thread did not invite me to rant about this so I'll stop.

But has anyone ever read Cunt by Inga Musico? 
I recently did and it has some fairly weak and typical but also inspiring sections about reclaiming the words "slut" and "whore" by seeing how those words evolved throughout history and looks at where a whore used to stand in society (much higher than in this society).


----------



## bote

all the smarter stuff has already been said, I think slut is a derogatory term and has no real value beyond putting somebody down.
Even those who embrace the term, I think they do it on the basis of enjoying breaking taboos.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Well, someone who has lots and lots and lots of sex with tons of different people with no real limits to whom they have sex with...but it all depends on your view if the term slut. Is it a good thing or bad thing?...In my eyes I think it's human nature to want to feel sexual pleasure cause it feels so damn good!! So if I'm called a man whore or a man slut I just smile and say yup!!


----------



## Dirty Rig

I don't know if I'd ever qualify as a "man whore"


----------



## veggieguy12

I've read Muscio's _Cunt_; it ain't perfect (what is?) as, but I heartily recommend it.

Don't y'all think that saying "_man_ whore" indicates that a "whore" is defined as a woman (thus it must be noted when it's not referencing a woman)? And if that's true, doesn't that make the use of the term "whore" (or "man whore") sexist, and so wouldn't we rather drop it from use?


----------



## Franny

I like this word:

promiscuous

Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin promiscuus, from pro- forth + miscēre to mix — more at pro-, mix

1 : composed of all sorts of persons or things
2 : not restricted to one class, sort, or person : indiscriminate 
3 : not restricted to one sexual partner
4 : casual, irregular

When I'm called a slut, I RAGE. But if someone actually ever commented that I was promiscuous, I might take that as a compliment.


----------



## wartomods

If i can get laid with her the first nite we meet, yes she's a slut


----------



## Franny

wartomods said:


> If i can get laid with her the first nite we meet, yes she's a slut



What led you to this conclusion?


----------



## oldmanLee

Boy howdy,is this a thread that is gonna cause some sh*t.
Anyhow,slut is a basically 20th century term that probably arose out of the religious revival around the mid-Great Depression period,and used mostly by men to define sexually active women that were having sex(but not with them),and by women that were feeling threatened by those same women.All in all,a rather poor response to the natural biological urge.Gradually made it's way to common usage as an approbation for anyone(inclusive of the GLBT community) having sex with someone;or appearing to have a relationship with someone,other than the person using the word.
Whore.What a marvelous,powerful,elegant word!One that has fallen deeply into sad misuse,and that should be having a better fate.The use as a job description for a sex worker goes back probably to Gilgamesh,and the sacred temple whores(I won't use prostitute,such a shallow and mean-spirted word),applied to both male and female.What higher calling could there be that initiating the mysteries of life itself.It was only in the Victorian era (when there was real debate over putting pants on the Michelangelo's "David") that it started to fall,and then only as a attempt to control the uncontrollable.I for one would treasure finding a "comely whore,courteous and professional",as was the description of one such young woman from a 17th century text.However,society has chosen to mark this as a "bad"thing,ignoring the fact that perhaps half of the marraige arrangements in the U.S. alone are based on financial considerations,and it would be wrong for that to be out in the open.


----------



## connerR

veggieguy12 said:


> I've read Muscio's _Cunt_; it ain't perfect (what is?) as, but I heartily recommend it.
> 
> Don't y'all think that saying "_man_ whore" indicates that a "whore" is defined as a woman (thus it must be noted when it's not referencing a woman)? And if that's true, doesn't that make the use of the term "whore" (or "man whore") sexist, and so wouldn't we rather drop it from use?



I'd say that whore is more of a term for women than men because it seems like there are more female whores than male whores, at least around here. 

Anyway, I say a person is a slut if they accept money for sex. Slut and whore and prostitute become synonymous. If someone, male or female, digs sex and has a lot of it just out of their pure, unrequited love for the act itself, I don't think they're a slut, though.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Franny-Chan said:


> What led you to this conclusion?



if i can get laid the first night i consider myself (and whomever i am doing it with) fortunate. the term _slut_, to me, is dictated by the societal strata one occupies. here's the deal: victorian-esque society would say a slut is antithetical to christian values (out of wedlock, etc.), thus wrong. so, what strata do you occupy? in my world, it makes FAR more sense to bypass the courting, wining and dining from a purely fiscal point of view.

you can really use any word here: say murder. murder is wrong unless government orchestrated (e.g.; war, assassination, etc.)

BTW intriguing question (as are a lot of your posts!). should rap one day w/a quart of bourbon, tape recorder and list of topics! :drinking:


----------



## lobotomy3yes

The term sl*t is used by males (and females, though with dif. contexts) to denigrate someone who has most of these qualities:

A. Does not have a penis. This is most important.
B. Is considered completely dominated by male control. Males are obsessed with control, but even more obsessed with futile attempts at resistance. It's "the chase."
C. Has no self-esteem. She obviously hates herself.
D. Has no self-control. She can't resist that manly charm.

Most usage of the word is somewhat like that above. There is a darker context though, and that is when sl*t means the following:

A. She loves sex, but she loves even more to deprive men of sex, or cut them short.
B. She is contemptuous, especially towards men.
C. She sleeps with some men just to spite other men
D. She sleeps with everyone but the "good guys" such as the accusatory male.

Both usages are fucking disgusting, but the second is downright predatory. The second usage of the word implies a deeply held hatred for women. You may not hear this hatred often, but that is because you probably aren't looking for it. This is what you hear from MRAs, rapists, angry ex's, and abusers of all sorts.

The bottom line is that this is about control. It has nothing to do with promiscuity. Promiscuity is great (worth 50 man points) and encouraged, as long as it's a man. When men say this out of pure hatred, it's usually because they believe the woman in question purposefully spited them. I see this a lot with angry ex-boyfriends and ex-husbands. _Of course she must have been cheating on him. She hated him so much she had to sleep with every man she could find. He did everything right and then some. He was never abusive, psychotic, or authoritarian._

These men don't realize that they are the scum of the earth. They are more than delusional, they fucking sadistic and cruel. GTFuckingO if you meet someone like this. If contact with them is unavoidable, at least bring a gun.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

lobotomy3yes said:


> The term sl*t is used by males (and females, though with dif. contexts) to denigrate someone who has most of these qualities:
> 
> A. Does not have a penis. This is most important.
> B. Is considered completely dominated by male control. Males are obsessed with control, but even more obsessed with futile attempts at resistance. It's "the chase."
> C. Has no self-esteem. She obviously hates herself.
> D. Has no self-control. She can't resist that manly charm.
> 
> Most usage of the word is somewhat like that above. There is a darker context though, and that is when sl*t means the following:
> 
> A. She loves sex, but she loves even more to deprive men of sex, or cut them short.
> B. She is contemptuous, especially towards men.
> C. She sleeps with some men just to spite other men
> D. She sleeps with everyone but the "good guys" such as the accusatory male.
> 
> Both usages are fucking disgusting, but the second is downright predatory. The second usage of the word implies a deeply held hatred for women. You may not hear this hatred often, but that is because you probably aren't looking for it. This is what you hear from MRAs, rapists, angry ex's, and abusers of all sorts.
> 
> The bottom line is that this is about control. It has nothing to do with promiscuity. Promiscuity is great (worth 50 man points) and encouraged, as long as it's a man. When men say this out of pure hatred, it's usually because they believe the woman in question purposefully spited them. I see this a lot with angry ex-boyfriends and ex-husbands. _Of course she must have been cheating on him. She hated him so much she had to sleep with every man she could find. He did everything right and then some. He was never abusive, psychotic, or authoritarian._
> 
> These men don't realize that they are the scum of the earth. They are more than delusional, they fucking sadistic and cruel. GTFuckingO if you meet someone like this. If contact with them is unavoidable, at least bring a gun.



Sounds to me like you have a grudge towards guys...and none of this is true...I've heard plenty of females use it in the exact same context that you're accusing only guys of. There's nothing wrong with having alot of sex. It's human nature! It's society who frowns upon it, so it MUST be bad...FUCK NO!! Just because it's out of the norm for society, doesn't mean it's a bad thing


----------



## stove

Well, I'd like to point out that a lot of this is from the very AMERICAN perspective. While I've not traveled everywhere, I've been in a number of societies where promiscuity is more commonplace than the States, and is not frowned upon at all. 

Back to the original point, however:

A slut, to me, is someone without any self-respect. Yes, is it a derogatory comment. It's not nice, most certainly. But it's not a label which I personally would use often, and only on the loosest, dirtiest mattress out there.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

> damn, that's twice tonight you've hit the nail on the head!


Damn. I was trying out something new called "sober typing". I should try is again sometime, apparently it works great.


veggieguy12 said:


> I've read Muscio's _Cunt_; it ain't perfect (what is?) as, but I heartily recommend it.
> 
> Don't y'all think that saying "_man_ whore" indicates that a "whore" is defined as a woman (thus it must be noted when it's not referencing a woman)? And if that's true, doesn't that make the use of the term "whore" (or "man whore") sexist, and so wouldn't we rather drop it from use?



Aw, I was hoping the hardcore primivitist would make the whole the whole "Civilization loves to arbitrarily classify things needlessly!" argument so I wouldn't have to.

So can we all pretend I made a good argument against arbitrary classifications, minus the typical whininess/elitism of the "anit-label" crowd?



wartomods said:


> If i can get laid with her the first nite we meet, yes she's a slut


But your remark also implies she got laid the first night you met. So, are you degrading yourself or holding a double standard?


connerR said:


> Anyway, I say a person is a slut if they accept money for sex. Slut and whore and prostitute become synonymous. If someone, male or female, digs sex and has a lot of it just out of their pure, unrequited love for the act itself, I don't think they're a slut, though.


What's wrong with having sex for money? Capitalism is a system where the worker gets fucked in the ass while the pimps take all the money- at least the prostitute has the decency to be honest about the transaction (probably why they get all shit). Hell, I'd be a street whore than a walmarts whore any day.


dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Sounds to me like you have a grudge towards guys...and none of this is true...I've heard plenty of females use it in the exact same context that you're accusing only guys of. There's nothing wrong with having alot of sex. It's human nature! It's society who frowns upon it, so it MUST be bad...FUCK NO!! Just because it's out of the norm for society, doesn't mean it's a bad thing



Most of their argument still holds true. Its pretty typical for the oppressed/dominated/whatever group to accept and enforce their own social role. Otherwise they'd simply overthrow it. Just because the obedient slave snitches on the disobedient one, it doesn't change whose in control. However, I'll agree with the second half of your post.


----------



## connerR

@LovelyAcorns, I never said that getting paid for sex is a bad thing. I don't see slut as a bad word, though. I really don't see any words as bad words.


----------



## drunken marauder

I love slutsss......


----------



## lobotomy3yes

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Sounds to me like you have a grudge towards guys...and none of this is true...I've heard plenty of females use it in the exact same context that you're accusing only guys of. There's nothing wrong with having alot of sex. It's human nature! It's society who frowns upon it, so it MUST be bad...FUCK NO!! Just because it's out of the norm for society, doesn't mean it's a bad thing


I never said anything about promiscuity. Sl*t is an expression of contempt. I don't have any comment on the frequency of anyone's sexual practices, as it would be completely arbitrary.

And LovelyAcorn said the rest perfectly.


----------



## finn

wartomods said:


> If i can get laid with her the first nite we meet, yes she's a slut





Franny-Chan said:


> What led you to this conclusion?



Wartomods, you must not have much going for you, if that's what you think, hahaha.

I don't use that word slut, though I have used synonyms like "media whore," though I probably shouldn't, since I don't hold anything against people who trade sex for money.


----------



## veggieguy12

wartomods said:


> If i can get laid with her the first nite we meet, yes she's a slut



I believe the term gets more use against a woman when a dude _can't_ get laid on the first date.



connerR said:


> Anyway, I say a person is a slut if they accept money for sex. Slut and whore and prostitute become synonymous.



Anyone who labors for pay is prostituting themselves, their bodies. Why should one line of work be denigrated with insulting, mean, pejorative terms?

I guess that "slut" - how I'd understand it if I read or heard it as a description - refers to a highly promiscuous person, one who is not at all discriminating in accepting partners.
But certainly not a professional.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Slut = 
1. A person who sleeps with a large variety of individuals not for pleasure but to manipulate them for the slut's own personal gain. Such as seducing a work superior in order to get a promotion. Normally sluts will tell all their partners that they're the only one in order to manipulate them as much as possible. A slut can just as easily be male or female.

2. An individual with a higher than normal sex-drive and a good sense of humor.

Whore=
1. An individual that openly accepts money in exchange for sexual favors.

2. An individual with a higher than normal sex-drive and a good sense of humor.



These are obviously my definitions but it all seems pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## hg14

Slut or slattern is a pejorative term meaning an individual who is sexually promiscuous. The term is generally applied to women and used as an insult or offensive term of disparagement, meaning "dirty or slovenly."[1] It may also be used as an expression of pride in oneself or envy at the sexual successes of others


----------



## wartomods

Franny-Chan said:


> What led you to this conclusion?



i have a pretty lousy game, so if i can score than means something


----------



## connerR

wartomods said:


> i have a pretty lousy game, so if i can score than means something



hahaha


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Slut, is a term given by label whores!


----------



## pola negri

I love the word 'slut', but I hate the word 'whore'. 'Whore' to me is a derogatory term for a sex worker. Now, there is good 'slut' and bad 'slut', but in the context of my world it is a celebratory term for someone that embraces their sexuality and those of others. This is a short answer to a very subjective question.


----------



## smellyskelly

i usually define slut as one who lacks any self respect in their sexual nature, that will go bang anyone just for the sake of "their cute" or that the person just wants to get laid and will do anyone that comes their way.


----------



## katiehabits

i dont like useing the word slut instead i use the word hobosexual(at least with in the traveling community). but i feel like i use hobosexual in a rather similar way to the word slut. 
to me someone who is a hobosexual does the following things
- sleeps with anyone apon meeting them and then hangs around untill "something better comes up"
- sleeps with someone so that they might want to take them traveling
- gets drunk in "jungle" and invites anyone with a dick to fuck her
- probably has unprotected sex and then doesnt get tested
- brags about all the "cool traveler guys" shes slept with
- if under-age brags about being "jail bait" 
- manipulates men and women into doing things she wants them to because they have had sex with her or her "partner", past or present


i have been called a slut before and i dont deny being promiscuous but i am not a slut. i enjoy haveing sex and not currently but in the past have had casual sexual partners where there is an understanding that there is no need for the wine and dine deal. we were attracted to each other and wanted to have sex, many times with out the strings of an emotional relationship. ive had sex with many of my male bodied friends sometimes it was a one night stand some times its happened a few times where we havent seen each other in months we spend a few days together we fuck one and go our separate ways. i dont see this as bad or immoral as long as its not hurting anyone. and believe me ive fucked up before and not communicated my wants or needs to people and have hurt them. but i think thats what it boils down to honesty and communication with the people yer fucking and ta-da not a slut just someone who likes sex... alot.


----------



## stove

http://degenerasian.blogspot.com/2009/12/revenge-of-facebook.html

I think that the pre-meditation of everything classifies this person as a slut.


----------



## Franny

stove said:


> I think that the pre-meditation of everything classifies this person as a slut.



It's a damn shame when things like this end up all over the friggin' internet. I feel fairly lousy for whoever this is. Unless it's a joke/forced meme type deal, then, props.

I haven't posted my official stance on this "slut" business yet.

The word itself usually bothers me, but how much it bothers me is dependent on the tone in which it's said. There are times that I've heard it said in a positive way, but those are few. I've heard it used fairly equally by both males and females, so I'm not going to distinguish between the two as far as usage goes. Like a lot of you already said, I feel that it's usually intended to mean a person (usually a female person, but not always) that is promiscuous. 

Personally, I don't think there are any sluts (and conversely, no prudes either). Given this belief I can't understand why the word bothers me so much. I think it's everyone's innate desire to experiment sexually to some degree, and some much much more than others. And this shouldn't be judged. In the end it's between the people engaging in sexual acts how moral or immoral their actions are. 

For instance, when I was married I only slept with my husband. I was free to flirt with other people, but any sexual interaction beyond that made my husband very sad and uncomfortable, and the last thing I wanted to do was make him feel that way. I am currently seeing/sleeping with two people that I am not in any sort of formal relationship with. They're both aware of this and feel the same way. If I want to fuck other people (or if they do) we're all in agreement that this is our own business as long as measures to prevent disease are properly taken. I don't see any of this as the list bit amoral or unreasonable.

I get called a lot of things because of how I choose to express my sexuality. I don't mind being called promiscuous, polyamorous, or hypersexual. But the tone in which slut, easy, whore, etc. are used pisses me off. Sometimes it's ignorance or jealousy, and sometimes people say these things with the express intent of hurting another person. And the sheer hypocrisy of it all makes it worse. I've had people call me a slut and then sleep with me anyway. If they think that I'm such a slut, what the hell does that make them?

Wartomods, I sense some self-esteem issues here. I'm not pissed about what you said, but something in that vein usually makes me angry. There are a great number of people I've slept with within twenty four hours of meeting them. And a lot of the time it is a purely physical/hormonal/impulsive thing, and sometimes I never even see them again, and I think this is fine. I want to make a distinction here. I have sex a lot because I like sex a lot. I don't feel cheapened by it. I don't feel lost and alone without it. This is a terrible analogy, but it's like cheesecake. Cheesecake it GOOD. If I had it around all the time, I might eat a little bit, often. I haven't had any in months, and this is alright with me too.

There are people that are hypersexual for other reasons. Some use it as a coping mechanism, sometimes it can be a form of self-torture like cutting, sometimes people really feel that they have no value beyond sex. These people need help (either from themselves or others), but similarly shouldn't be judged because of their actions. I've met people like this, and I just want to make it clear that being a "slut" isn't always a healthy thing. It's always dependent on the people and situations in question.


----------



## gypsygirl

i suggest checking out urbandictionary.com in regards to the word slut..


----------



## Adonis

Here is the history of the word copied from wiki

*Slut* or *slattern* is a pejorative term meaning an individual who is sexually promiscuous. The term is generally applied to women and used as an insult or offensive term of disparagement, meaning "dirty or slovenly."[1] It may also be used as an expression of pride in oneself or envy at the sexual successes of others.
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Etymology
2 Common usages
3 Alternate usages
4 See also
5 References 
5.1 Footnotes

6 External links
 *Etymology*



 Look up _*slut*_ in Wiktionary, the free dictionary. Although the ultimate origin of _slut_ is unknown, it first appeared in Middle English in 1402 as _slutte_ (AHD), with the meaning "a dirty, untidy, or slovenly woman."[2] Even earlier, Geoffrey Chaucer used the word _sluttish_ (c.1386) to describe a slovenly man; however, later uses appear almost exclusively associated with women.[2] The modern sense of "a sexually promiscuous woman" dates to at least 1450.[2]
Another early meaning was "kitchen maid or drudge" (c. 1450), a meaning retained as late as the 18th century, when hard knots of dough found in bread were referred to as "slut's pennies."[2] A notable example of this use is Samuel Pepys's diary description of his servant girl as "an admirable slut" who "pleases us mightily, doing more service than both the others and deserves wages better" (February 1664). In the 19th century, the word was used as a euphemism in place of bitch in the sense of "a female dog."[2][3]
Similar words appear in Dutch, German and Swedish dialects meaning "a dirty woman," indicating a common ancestor in Germanic languages. The word entered the colloquial Yiddish as "akhsluttishkha" meaning "a hag". It exists in Ukrainian too as _slutyj_ as a loan word from Yiddish or via the mediaeval Scandinavian Varangian colonists in Kievan Rus'. A popular theory connects _slut_ to earlier Germanic forms meaning "slush" or "mud puddle," but this derivation remains in question.
*Common usages*

The accepted denotative meaning is a sexually promiscuous woman[4] or "a woman of a low or loose character; a bold or impudent girl; a hussy, jade."[5] These definitions identify a slut as a person of low character — a person who lacks the ability or chooses not to exercise a power of discernment to order their affairs, such as a cad, rake, or womanizer. The adjective "slutty" carries a similar connotation but can be applied both to people and to clothing and accessories, such as Halloween costumes. [6]
The term _slut_ is therefore frequently used as an insult. The derogatory power of the term derives both from its denotative meaning of a promiscuous woman, but also from its historical and regional connotations or alternate meanings that identify a slut as a dirty or unkempt person. These additional meanings and connotations are negative and identify a slut as being a slovenly and ugly person, for example as in these quotations from OED2:
Hearne, 1715: "Nor was she a Woman of any Beauty, but was a nasty Slut."Shenstone, 1765: "She's ugly, she's old,... And a slut, and a scold." The attack on the character of the person is perhaps best brought together by the highly suggestive and related compound word, _slut's-hole_, meaning a place or receptacle for rubbish;[7] the associated quote provides a sense of this original meaning:
_Saturday Review (London)_, 1862: "There are a good many slut-holes in London to rake out." The British journalist Katharine Whitehorn attempted to re-claim this latter meaning in a famous 1963 article in The Observer:[8] "Have you ever taken anything out of the dirty-clothes basket because it had become, relatively, the cleaner thing? Changed stockings in a taxi? Could you try on clothes in any shop, any time, without worrying about your underclothes? How many things are in the wrong room—cups in the study, boots in the kitchen? ... [this makes] you one of us: the miserable, optimistic, misunderstood race of sluts." This article prompted a flurry of correspondence, with many women writing in to describe their own acts of sluttishness.
*Alternate usages*

Recent times have seen alternate slang usages of the word _slut_. It is often used against gay males and bisexuals, comparing them without merit as people who are promiscuous in that they have, or are reputed to have, many sexual partners, or whose sexuality is voracious, indiscriminate, and shameful.
_Slut_ is also used as a slang term in the BDSM, polyamorous, and gay and bisexual communities.[9] With BDSM, polyamorous, and non-monogamous people, in usage taken from the book _The Ethical Slut_, the term has been used as an expression of choice to openly have multiple partners, and revel in that choice: "a slut is a person of any gender who has the courage to lead life according to the radical proposition that _sex is nice and pleasure is good for you_."[10] A _slut_ is a person who has taken control of their sexuality and has sex with whomever they choose, regardless of religious or social pressures or conventions to conform to a straight-laced monogamous lifestyle committed to one partner for life. The term has been "taken back" to express the rejection of the concept that government, society, or religion may judge or control one's personal liberties, and the right to control one's own sexuality.
A few porn stars have embraced the term as a badge of pride for a sex-positive person.
The term is also used (principally by women) to describe a woman dressed provocatively or a woman being overtly flirtatious.
British author Helen Fielding used the word in her _Bridget Jones_ series to refer to slovenly or dirty habits. The series is written in the First Person, and it is not determined whether this apparent malapropism is an in character error of Bridget Jones, or part of Fielding's own idiolect:
"Check plates and cutlery for tell-tale signs of sluttish washing up[...]"[11]


----------



## Fatbacksack

katiehabits said:


> i dont like useing the word slut instead i use the word hobosexual(at least with in the traveling community). but i feel like i use hobosexual in a rather similar way to the word slut.
> to me someone who is a hobosexual does the following things
> - sleeps with anyone apon meeting them and then hangs around untill "something better comes up"
> - sleeps with someone so that they might want to take them traveling
> - gets drunk in "jungle" and invites anyone with a dick to fuck her
> - probably has unprotected sex and then doesnt get tested
> - brags about all the "cool traveler guys" shes slept with
> - if under-age brags about being "jail bait"
> - manipulates men and women into doing things she wants them to because they have had sex with her or her "partner", past or present
> 
> 
> i have been called a slut before and i dont deny being promiscuous but i am not a slut. i enjoy haveing sex and not currently but in the past have had casual sexual partners where there is an understanding that there is no need for the wine and dine deal. we were attracted to each other and wanted to have sex, many times with out the strings of an emotional relationship. ive had sex with many of my male bodied friends sometimes it was a one night stand some times its happened a few times where we havent seen each other in months we spend a few days together we fuck one and go our separate ways. i dont see this as bad or immoral as long as its not hurting anyone. and believe me ive fucked up before and not communicated my wants or needs to people and have hurt them. but i think thats what it boils down to honesty and communication with the people yer fucking and ta-da not a slut just someone who likes sex... alot.



Exactly!
I couldn't have said it better myself- I agree 100%


----------



## sprout

You guys are all a bunch of dirty jungle buzzards.

Admit it.


----------



## wartomods

sprout said:


> You guys are all a bunch of dirty jungle buzzards.
> 
> Admit it.



what?!
yeah maybe buzzard would be a funnier than slut.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

sprout said:


> you guys are all a bunch of dirty jungle buzzards.
> 
> Admit it.



never!


----------



## Subsick

Yeah, I don't think "slut" is synonymous with promiscuity. I wouldn't consider someone (male or female) a slut if they just really like sex and aren't terribly picky about who they "get some" from. I would only use the word slut when promiscuity is tied to using people, hurting people, and just being an asshole in general. 

Basically what was said a couple posts up.


----------



## Franny

sprout said:


> You guys are all a bunch of dirty jungle buzzards.
> 
> Admit it.



Hm. Lots of birds are technically buzzards. The carrion eaters or the predators? I think I'm okay with this either way.


----------



## oldmanLee

Sprout,I beg to differ!I'm as pure as the driven snow!Er,at least parts of me.........maybe..........can't quite remember about that one evening involving surgilube,sand,a flyswatter,and a dwarf Latvian nun.........


----------



## MiztressWinter

I look at it this way. It's human nature to have the urge to fuck, Not all people actually like sex, but most do. If you wanna fuck...then fuck. Who gives a fuck? I don't. Just be careful (protection, get tested, etc) so that when you fuck, you don't wind up with a disease or unwanted pregnancy. 

I personally don't judge other's on their sexual explorations. Some people ....only like one flavor of ice cream...some people just GOTTA try all 31 flavors. Hey...it's your ice cream...lick it if you wanna...just be careful your shit don't sour...


----------



## tallhorseman

A slut is any woman, no matter how saintly, who just did the hibbity-dibbity with another man and left you feeling all inadequate -n- shit, lolol.


----------



## FinnFiasco

drunken marauder said:


> I love slutsss......




I love how everyone ignored this. I think it's the most truth we could hope to get from the discussion. Well played, DM.


----------



## nivoldoog

Number 1 sign of being a slut...

You slept with me!


----------



## JahDucky

In my oppinion a slut isnt someone who has sex with multiple people(im not just saying this because ive had so many past partners-i do connect in some way leading to the act-) But People who will have sex with people they cant stand(in one of my close friends cases-he still doesnt understand why he would waste his time on such idiotic girls for a lousy bj-) or folks who have sex but dont really know why, or even to keep "friends" around(folks who have made themselves the fuck buddy and nothing more).


----------



## PFAT

I hate words that classify people.
This one especially though... it's not often you hear of a guy mentioned as a slut... and if he is it's not necessarily looked down on. Sometimes even encouraged.
If a girl sleeps with a guy or two that she's not with OR is open to do more in the bed (or kitchen, or park bench...) she's a slut and it IS looked down on.
Slut is definitely not a word I'd ever use to describe someone.


----------



## Rash L

FinnFiasco said:


> I love how everyone ignored this. I think it's the most truth we could hope to get from the discussion. Well played, DM.



hahaha, we often ignore mic's little quips....


----------



## JungleBoots

who the fuck cares?


----------



## wokofshame

i know were supposed to be all alternative & shit but really in my exprience women who hook up with lots of guys have low self esteem and are unhappy and it drops a notch with every new guy. very few women i know can have sex without either getting emotionally attached or just feeling used.
yes, there are some who are unaffected by being promiscous but honestly i gotta say a lot of women who are promiscous feel bad about themselves inside but hide it with the whole i am liberated line. painful to hear but true for most.


----------



## JahDucky

Amen to that murt....amen


----------



## adragonfly

If you love sex, pleasure, and intimacy, you are a slut. I am proudly a slut. that is my definition.

Calling somebody a slut as an insult says more about the person who is making the statement rather than the person being called a slut. It is usually done out of envy and jealousy, and fuck the feeling of envy, unless it inspires you.


----------



## Tare

Im not sure what a slut is, but know that people with the following traits are usually classified as such. One who objectifies them self. Someone who's identity is based around being that guy or girl that everyone knows they can go to for sex, and thats it. No other real dimensions in their character, and they're not having sex for the enjoyment, but to fill some psychological hole in themselves, no forms of protection, just some half hazard self-destructive shit. And then flaunt the fact to cause drama, and get more negative attention. Give that person a hug.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Wow. Rereading this thread, a lot of things said here make me really, really sad and disgusted. In fact, so much stuff that I could fill up a whole page commenting on all of it, but I won't. 

Ok here's my feelings, and I will lay it out on the line as plain as I can. 

Who the hell am I to judge someone else on their sexual activity. It's none of my god damn business what anyone does with their body. I don't see how anyone (male or female) could call anyone else (male or female) a name like slut, because where do we get the RIGHT to tell someone else how to live? To me that's the same as judging someone on their religious preferences, or their dietary preferences, or anything else! It's their damn body, not yours. And if that is what they like, then why judge them? Personally I think, if someone is going to have a lot of sex, and with multiple partners, they should be using protection every time, for their safety and others. Other than that I could freaking care LESS what someone does in the sack, and wouldn't even think of calling someone out as a slut, whore, whatever. It's just not even my damn place to do so?!

Personally, I am really super comfortable talking about, as well as joking about sex. I have a very perverted humor, and it doesn't bother me a bit to show it, lol, as some of you know. Why should it? Why shouldn't I be able to talk about it? Or joke about it? Is there some written rule that says people shouldn't joke about stuff like that? I don't think so. And I know this is going a little bit off topic, but I just think it should be said. There's a good bit of double standard out there...where men can joke and be perverts and talk about sex, but when women do it, they're whores or sluts. And yes, I HAVE been called both because I like to talk about, and joke about sex. And because I can just plain be sexual in nature at times. I'm not a *man hater* and this is not a *man bash* but it blows my mind that some guys think women can't openly discuss this like men can? Says who? I will be the first person to admit that I am a pervert. Most definitely. But a slut? A whore? Because I'm super relaxed with having sexual conversations? Discussing sex in general? Because I openly crack perverted jokes? No. I don't think that calls for harsh words like slut or whore. You can call me a pervert all day and I'll smile, but I would be apt to *rage* as franny said, with being called a slut.


----------



## SineNomine

The only time I'll judge a man/woman as a slut is if he/she sleeps around behind their partner's back. Otherwise I see no reason to judge someone for enjoying sex and having as much as they want. Just use protection ffs. But really, I find cheating to be one of the most disgusting of betrayals.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I still wouldn't call them a slut, personally cuz I just dont use that word period  But I do find it disgusting. If you make a commitment to be in a relationship, it's just foul to cheat. Period


----------



## bananathrash

*its science!*


----------



## Mouse

I think a SLUT is just a sexually active person who happens to have pissed you off....

the girl that fucked your bf, slut
the friend that ditched you at the bar to get laid, slut
the chick who pissed you off over something completely not connected to sex, slut.

it's just liek calling someone a fucker, asshole, bitch, cunt, dick, ect. You say it cuz you dislike them and want to express it.


----------



## A better World

someone who is an agreed upon monogamous relationship who chooses to venture outside that relationship on multiple occasions that would be the only time i would use the word then again that just might be my own resentment at the situation sometimes i use offensive words such ans nigger cunt slut etc just to prove how arbatrary an issue they are when the real issues are ignored like how almost every girl i know has been raped and my black friends get twice the penalties i do when we get arrested for the same crime


----------



## wizehop

Not all people think being a slut is a bad thing, case and point this CHICK:



...and as with any LABEL it can be used and perceived in many ways. I remember watching a doc about this group that rated porn films in the US and this one prude went on about how degrading it is for a man to cum on a woman's face, and how its wrong..yadda yadda..yet I know many females who crave it..so who the fuck is she to go on preaching about it.
Fact is people attach there own meaning to words.
I don't think Ive used the word slut since high school, since as adults who fucks who and how often really isn't an issue. Plus when it was used it was used by more girls than guys..and they were usual referring to the girls who got all the boys attention...again I guess it all comes down to a form of jealousy and or ease of access IE lets go to the bar and pick up some sluts. either way good or bad like every word is open to personal interpretation.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i do dislike this word.. but its not too hard to stay away from...
just dont fuck everyone.. not that hard i dont think
i see a "slut" as being someone who just cant keep theyre fucking pants on no matter what
but i would never call them such... i personally think its sad when i see a little girl who seems to think the only possitive attention she can attract is the kind between her legs... or a man whos so affraid of commitment that he just sees women as somewhere to put his dick...
(by the way dont get all pissy just because i mention these two examples... if i wanted to waste an entire day i could name them all)
how about people try staying out of other peoples intimate lives, and focuse on our own...
mines not too interesting but i kinda like it that way


----------



## bananathrash

i like how half of these posts are an attempt to redefine "slut" as it pertains to your lifestyle. while one word can have multiple definitions, any attempt at trying to make such a word survive is fuckin' pathetic.


----------



## BanMatt

I consider it to be someone who puts out because they are emotionally needy. Someone who gets around socially by sex and who feels they have nothing to offer besides sex.


----------



## smellsea

i think cheaters are sluts. that's it.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

lol. nice nivoldoog


----------



## wildboy860

you may be a slut if you marked " I'll fuck anything that moves " on your profile.


----------



## Kalalau

yeah.. it still pisses me off about that "i'll fuck anything that moves" thing... why they gotta limit me like that... most things don't move... and something that doesn't move is easier to catch.


----------



## Arnold

slut is just another hip word thats used to make the user feel greater than. sexuality is an adventure, if we weren't suppose to do it then it wouldn't have been done =P


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

Wow man, and I thought it was impossible to get conversation _this_ stimulating outside of facebook.


----------



## anyways

The whole concept of a "slut" is a complete double standard. When a guy is called a slut it's a compliment, and when a girl is called a slut it's derogatory. 

The only time I think the word is even mildly appropriate is when it involves lies. If you cheat on everyone you're with, that makes you a slut...not because of the amount of sex you're having... but because you're lying about it, and that's low. 

I for one get pissed when I hear the word used any other time than that. Just because a woman is enjoying sex and having as much as she wants should NOT earn her a title like that, or any kind of judgement. 

Nowwww....if the girl has no self esteem and is just letting herself get plowed by anyone with a dick, that could be considered "slutty" too... and it is. But still, the girl in question should not be berated for this, she should instead be taken aside and taught about self respect and self love.


----------



## liz79

i believe slut is just a derogatory word that implies that the person, usually female, has slept with "too many" people. usually they are wrong when assuming this and usually just use the word to be hurtful just like any other word used when expressing hate or loathing towards someone else. usually its better to just stay out of other peoples sex life unless theyre willing to share it with you, so therefore i see no reason why i should call someone a slut.


----------



## bananathrash

This thread is pathetic. If i have a problem with someone who happens to be a black man, is it alright for me to call him a _nigger_? Should I evaluate what is deserving of the term _nigger_ to me? Should I also define _cunt_, _bitch_, _whore_, and a whole load of sexist, derogatory nonsense? 

The fact is you are using the term BECAUSE it is a slur and everyone knows what it means, and a lot of people have been hurt by being called it. You are using it to be cruel, and because you are too stupid to come up with something to say that has any substance. One who cheats is a cheater, thats it. Cut the shit.


----------



## Amish

eh sluts arent so bad nor are whores yeah derogatory as they may be theres one term thats worse...squat mattress!and i think this is the term your looking for if your describing some one who has no regard to who they sleep with , unprotected, no self esteem,completely apathetic towards everyone and everything and of course not clean/bathed.... even after sex


----------



## vandalette

Franny said:


> I like this word:
> 
> promiscuous
> 
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Latin promiscuus, from pro- forth + miscÄ“re to mix â€” more at pro-, mix
> 
> 1 : composed of all sorts of persons or things
> 2 : not restricted to one class, sort, or person : indiscriminate
> 3 : not restricted to one sexual partner
> 4 : casual, irregular
> 
> When I'm called a slut, I RAGE. But if someone actually ever commented that I was promiscuous, I might take that as a compliment.




If you get mad that someone calls you a slut then deep down you know your a slut or at least feel as though you are one. Honestly i don't feel like being a "slut" is wrong, promiscuous would be a better word for the way i see it. The only people who call each other sluts are girls and those girls are just jealous of what they can't have and or they are just bitches. I think those girls are just full of gossip and call girls sluts to make them feel better about there low self-esteem. If you sleep with anyone and anything just for the sheer pleasure of getting off, then well.. i say to each is there own. Some people have morals and others don't. Its no biggie. But if you are in a "relationship" and go around cheating on your spouse then i guess i would consider those girls/guys sluts. Because who the fuck gets in a relationship with someone when your obviously not ready to comite yourself to a monogamous relationship. Cheaters just lower themselfs from promiscuous to sluts.
Anyway, if you just like sleeping with someone you connect with, even for just a night. I don't think it makes you a slut. And when people call you a slut for it just laugh cuz they are probably not getting laid.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Christ..are we STILL talkin about this? Slut is one of those terms that everyone in the world will have a different definition for, most but not all will take offense to it, and it's over used by (usually) jealous stupid girls. I've already stated my opinion on this, but I just can't believe people are actually still talking about this? Don't you sluts have anything better to do? *rolls eyes*


----------



## jcat

Beegod Santana said:


> Slut =
> 1. A person who sleeps with a large variety of individuals not for pleasure but to manipulate them for the slut's own personal gain. Such as seducing a work superior in order to get a promotion. Normally sluts will tell all their partners that they're the only one in order to manipulate them as much as possible. A slut can just as easily be male or female.
> 
> This is how i take the word also!!


----------



## 40 Hands

I started taggin skank in reference to the dance and or bandanna so it ended up sticking as a road name for me. But since i have yet to meet a person that knows were the term comes from im pretty sure im reverting back to 40 hands (my stencil art name). That an ive ran into a couple people from the site that knew me as 40 hands so im just gonna make that official again now. Seeing how im far from applicable to the term everyone assumes.


----------



## 40 Hands

(excuse my double post but my first was pretty far off topic)

And I would consider certain nymphos sluts since well theres a bunch of them that will fuck ANYTHING. Then i would throw in most of those jersey shore looking bitches, but thats a bogus assumption i doubt ill be able to drop. But to finally top the cake off i would throw in cheaters. I have little tolerance for cheating. Even if he / she deserves it, to wrongs dont make a right 90% of the time atleast.


----------



## Sydney

im not pretty enough to be a slut...


----------



## Driftwhistler

Up the sluts. Fuck that, there's nothing negative about being a slut. Individual sexual freedom FTW. Fucking a lot of people, fucking all the time, fucking a lot of people all the time, having kinky preferences, being polyamorous for the sake of sexual freedom in relationships, etcetera does not mean someone has little or no self respect. If someone has sex indiscriminately, that's none of yo beeswax.


----------



## Kim Chee

If you think you might be a slut. 
You're a slut.

Give me a call.


----------



## Driftwhistler

Probably the best thing ever written on the word slut. Clementine is the motherloving shit topped off with hot fudge, whipped cream and beer.

http://clementinecannibal.com/2011/05/29/yes-i-am-a-slut/


----------



## hshh

a slut to me is someone who fucks someone else while with/ or while their partner is present or not present with out their consent. and mindlessly fucks people ,or someone who cant go a few days or a week or weeks without having sex when single, and everytime their drunk throws themselves on guys/girls to fuck.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Everyone is a slut. There. =)


----------



## Auto

Meh, quit calling women sluts, it's counter productive, people call women sluts then women don't put out for fear of begin called a slut.


----------



## hutchie

More than 1 partner during a day without a shower between any of them.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

I'd say, only when all holes are filled is a woman a slut..... And one in each hand.


----------



## bryanpaul

here's a way of looking at it...... having many partners not necessarily out of the enjoyment of said partners company/looks/companionship/sexual expertise.....but out of an insatiable drive to have sex due to underlying issues within oneself.....
hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bikegeek666

Driftwhistler said:


> Up the sluts. Fuck that, there's nothing negative about being a slut. Individual sexual freedom FTW. Fucking a lot of people, fucking all the time, fucking a lot of people all the time, having kinky preferences, being polyamorous for the sake of sexual freedom in relationships, etcetera does not mean someone has little or no self respect. If someone has sex indiscriminately, that's none of yo beeswax.


 
woo-hoo! exactly.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

To me the an integral part of being a slut is someone who succumbs to the sexual advances of others on a frequent basis, and typically has a weak will and mind. 

In contrast, those people who actively and frequently seek out sex, and are the instigators of sexual encounters aren't sluts, rather they are sport fucking.


----------



## Kenn Lee

Sometimes I like sluts.


----------



## rickets

If it wasn't for sluts, how would we all get laid?


----------



## dprogram

bryanpaul said:


> here's a way of looking at it...... having many partners not necessarily out of the enjoyment of said partners company/looks/companionship/sexual expertise.....but out of an insatiable drive to have sex due to underlying issues within oneself.....
> hmmmmmmmmm


Damn man. That's probably the most intelligent way I've ever heard this defined.


----------



## outskirts

"A promiscuous person - someone who's getting more sex than you are."
- Victor Lownes


----------



## Ilikepie

A young lass gracious enough to share with even the worst of men.


----------



## MisterGraves

I believe it is a victorian era word meaning "a woman who is too busy with her sex life to clean her house"


----------



## Shakou

Someone that will fuck anyone and anything. Weather or not that's a bad thing though is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Shakou said:


> Someone that will fuck anyone and anything. Weather or not that's a bad thing though is in the eye of the beholder.



Yeah I think reappropriating word is definitely a good thing.


----------



## L.C.

You can define a slut easily, but you need to define bitch to better understand the similarity and difference of the two. A slut will sleep with anybody, a bitch will sleep with anyone but you. Got it? Good.


----------



## Damian

as far as I'm concerned, if the word is going to be used it should be used towards someone who makes bad, unhealthy choices relating to their sex life. i.e using sex as a tool to gain something, using sex as a weapon to hurt others, generally not making smart decisions relating to sex I guess? It's certainly not gender limited and the common definition of "a girl who has a lot of sex" is bullshit and unfair. Basically, a slut is anyone who has sex for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Meg

okay so ive come across this conversation before in person many times. Yes, ive been called a slut before, but the question is why are people who have sex have the right to call other who have sex a "slut." What makes them not a slut? Yes, ive lost count of the men and women ive been with and yes, i get laid more often than others, but I think when you become a slut is when youve lost the feel for it, when you no longer do it for yourself but when you do it for others or the other person and lose interest in it. when you no longer have a good time with sex. And no not just once, but every time. You start turning into your own sex organ and thats all you portray yourself as. Thats what a slut is: a sex machine.


----------



## vdem1

I do not condone slut shaming. If everyone is cool and kosher and nobody is getting hurt in the process, who gives a fuck how many people someone fucks.


----------



## CXR1037

Cxr - what people do in the bedroom is their business


----------



## Charlie

nvm


----------



## scatwomb

Damian said:


> as far as I'm concerned, if the word is going to be used it should be used towards someone who makes bad, unhealthy choices relating to their sex life. i.e using sex as a tool to gain something, using sex as a weapon to hurt others, generally not making smart decisions relating to sex I guess? It's certainly not gender limited and the common definition of "a girl who has a lot of sex" is bullshit and unfair. Basically, a slut is anyone who has sex for the wrong reasons.


 

I haven't thought of it like this before - I think this is a definition that's heading in the right direction. 

I think, as anarchists (generally speaking), we should reject power inequality and control at any level. When sex is used consciously as a tool to disempower another person or control them in some way, I think this tends towards wrongness.

But, we also have to respect people and their decisions. So, really, it's the rationale behind the decision, rather than the decision to fuck itself, that we should be critical of.


----------



## schmutz

I disagree. You can't know the whole of someone's rational and it really isn't your business anyway. Basically....it isn't yours to be critical.


----------



## Hal

schmutz said:


> I disagree. You can't know the whole of someone's rational and it really isn't your business anyway. Basically....it isn't yours to be critical.



Yeah, I think I'm actually in this camp too. Deciding that somebody else's reasons for fucking are the "wrong reasons" or even the right reasons is almost as bad as deciding that they have fucked too many or not enough people (the whole problatic slut/prude or madonna/whore dichotomy) . You're still sitting in moral judgment of another human and like, ultimately, who the fyck are you? Like, why do you have the right, you know? You don't.

I (somewhat) jokingly self identify as a slut. I also casually sprinkle the word cunt into my conversations. I think if we find the humor in the words and also make them something casual and demystified then we can maybe eliminate some of their power to damage people. And although that doesn't totally solve the problem I do think it helps.

Also, sluttiness, like most things, is relative.


----------



## wildboy860

if you think you have issues with this topic you may want to consider reading the book the ethical slut.


----------



## Monterey

A slut is a girl who either looks for love only with her pussy, or hates love with her pussy.


----------



## Monterey

being a slut leads to vd, self esteem confusion, broken homes, man hate, children with no sense of stability or belonging, girls from broken homos who see sex as a way to get father/male attention, boys who womanize because that is the only role modeled by their absent father, and the cycle perpetuates. All in the name of freedom.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Monterey said:


> being a slut leads to vd, self esteem confusion, broken homes, man hate, children with no sense of stability or belonging, girls from broken homos who see sex as a way to get father/male attention, boys who womanize because that is the only role modeled by their absent father, and the cycle perpetuates. All in the name of freedom.



i don't think your assessment is entirely accurate. also, i'm hoping you meant 'homes' and not 'homos'.


----------



## Monterey

Matt Derrick said:


> i don't think your assessment is entirely accurate. also, i'm hoping you meant 'homes' and not 'homos'.


yeah, I am really getting sick of autocorrect's shirt!


----------



## hobopoe

I know of someone who uses slut as a term of endearment because of how willing his girl is to do kinky stuff (and I mean questionably kinky). He uses the word whore in the bad sense, because they lose track of the intimate part of sex due to the money exchange. Or so he says. I was part of escort system for a little bit and I thought that it wasn't half bad. Half bad being the descriptor.


----------



## Erable

What makes someone a slut is others labeling them a slut, it's just a label others put on people who have sex with those they feel like having sex with.
It's not really something to get caught up in, same with labeling others.
It's just another term used in social context to put restrictions on the freedoms of others, don't let that senseless nonsense get to you. It's all so meaningless.


----------



## drewski

Anyone who loves sex and will accept almost any offer (gotta have some decent standards) and have the desire to nearly any time any day is probably considered to be many different derogatory terms. I say God bless them all and that we need people like that in the world.


----------



## drewski

L.C. said:


> You can define a slut easily, but you need to define bitch to better understand the similarity and difference of the two. A slut will sleep with anybody, a bitch will sleep with anyone but you. Got it? Good.


----------



## katiehabits

*Nothing
*I really hate slut shaming. I've had a lot of sexual partners but it doesn't make me a bad person. I communicate my "relationship style" to people I sleep with. Not everyone is down with poly but most people are down with one night stands. Which has lead me to the larger number of folks I've had to pleasure to fuck.

I also have only ever gotten a STD once in my life. People seem to think that if you "sleep around" you are full of diseases. Do you know who gets STD's? People who don't practise safer sex. Doesn't matter if you've slept with 1 person or 100 if you don't practise safe sex your at risk.


----------



## hobopoe

I have stopped telling partners about my history. Apparently the term "slut" doesn't apply to just the women folk. And do they ever get enthused about using the term once they start using it.


----------



## Hylyx

YOU.
You deciding to classify someone as a slut classifies them as a slut. The trick is, that classification only applies to how you see them, and no one cares about your shitty opinions.


----------



## hobopoe

This is quite true Helyx .


----------



## Mankini

Only Arbiters of Morality get to use this term. Arbiters are the High Priests of American secular society: they allocate shame and judgment wherever it is due, in order to regulate opinions and behavior according to their personal ethos.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I feel like many of the folks on the first page of this thread already covered things pretty thoroughly.

There have been times in my life when I was into casual hook ups. Right now I'm not. Been single for over a year, as a matter of fact. I don't consider either phase of my life to be anyone's business but my own. I was always ethical with my "sluthood".

If I wanted a hookup, I was straightforward about my lustful motivations as to avoid hurting anyone. If I was in a relationship, I never, ever even remotely considered cheating. I am a good person. Sometimes I'm a good person who wants lots of sex with no strings attached, sometimes I am a good person in a committed relationship, and right now I am a good person who has not found another good person she wants to share her life with.

The main thing that irritates me now is the "nice guy" syndrome, which I think arises from a similar mechanism as slut labeling. Fucking can't stand when an entitled nice guy gets passive aggressive with me because I didn't want to be his fucktoywifemaid, but that's another rant for another time. 

To sum it up; as long as everyone involved in a sexual act is okay with it, and no one is cheating or lying about their motivations for having sex, it's no one's business but those involved. I don't care what people do in their own bedrooms, cars, sex dungeons, etc. etc.


----------

